# Dhillon at 14 weeks



## Hzlodge (Aug 14, 2010)

Thought I'd share this pic of Dhillon with you...


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aw! That is so precious!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww i love it.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, really really adorable!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Very cute! I love the amount of white, normally it's just a snip, it's nice to see more. =)


----------

